# kit box



## chrisgomez (Sep 4, 2008)

this box is 4 feet deep by 4 feet tall and 6 feet long. my plan is to split it in half so i would have 3 kit boxes in the front and 3 on the back. each kit box would be 2 feet deep by 2 feet wide and 4 feet tall. i finish one and it has 20 perches in it. will this work?


----------



## bigislerollers (Jan 20, 2008)

Aloha Chris,

The kitboxes you describe seems waaaay toooo small in my opinion. The very minimum size for a kitbox should be about be 3' x 3' x3'. With your boxes being only 2' deep and wide, the birds will be hitting their wings on the perches when flying up to perch and possibly hurt themselves. The boxes that I have are 4' x 4' x 5'. Here is a pic of my triple kit box.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2008)

yeah I agree that way small unless your kits are made of 4 birds or less ...


----------

